# how to add weight to leg raises?



## danny81 (Apr 10, 2008)

how do i add weight to hanging from pullup bar leg raises


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 10, 2008)

missle away.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 10, 2008)

wat?


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wat?



Man down.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 10, 2008)

imconfused


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 10, 2008)

I just shot a load all over my desk.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

Where do you think you should add the weight?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 10, 2008)

obviously the feet. but how


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 10, 2008)

Ankle weights.  But really you're doing hanging leg raises the best way to get more muscle teardown is just go slower.  Adding weights to your feet is just asking for trouble.

If you're really after more resistance then use the cable pulley method of putting the rope behind your neck, getting down on your knees and crunching the weight that way.


----------



## NFOMan (Apr 10, 2008)

*Maybe this will help*



Doublebase said:


> Man down.



If you've reached your limit with vertical leg lifts ( for the abdominals), then you have a couple of choices ...

You can exergerate the exercise by swinging to the left and reight (S-L-O-W-L-Y under control) or you can grap a barbell between your feet to augment the leverage.  Another approach is to use ankle straps with weights attached .  I don't do these.

Bottom line is they all beat the crap out our your lower abs!


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 10, 2008)

I have never seen any proof that one exercise or another specifically targets lower abdominals.  In every thermal study I've seen for the various exercises, it shows all the abs being activated relatively equally.

The obliques are another story.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 10, 2008)

ok... i wasnt asking how to add weight so i can work my LOWER abs. anyway. so u guys think i should go slower. what about pinching DB between feet


----------



## NFOMan (Apr 10, 2008)

*I disagree*



Plateau_Max said:


> I have never seen any proof that one exercise or another specifically targets lower abdominals.  In every thermal study I've seen for the various exercises, it shows all the abs being activated relatively equally.
> 
> The obliques are another story.




I agree that obliques are another story, and maybe we can continue this conversation another time.

But, to this man's question.  There are certain exercises that target the upper or lower abs.  Leg raises and curls, as well as crunches target the upper abs -- but 

if you get on the glute machine (if available) and shift your weight to the point that you'rer riding on your lower body (just above your prick) -- Man, you will find a lower ab challenge that you didn't even imagine  (go try it). 


Now, Man, I don't know if this was your question, but there's no easy answer. Abs are tough.  Obliques are tough.   and my take is that you have to work them all with the other upper and lower body shit, just as a normal workout.

Tell us your progress


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2008)

danny81 said:


> obviously the feet. but how



How do you usually attach things to other things?

Rope, chains, straps, hang a bag off them, hold a DB in between your shins...theres no one way of doing it, just try shit out, yknow?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 11, 2008)

NFOMan said:


> I agree that obliques are another story, and maybe we can continue this conversation another time.
> 
> But, to this man's question.  There are certain exercises that target the upper or lower abs.  Leg raises and curls, as well as crunches target the upper abs -- but
> 
> ...



wait ur talking about a glute ham raiase machine? whats teh excercise? and gazhole il do that thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wait ur talking about a glute ham raiase machine? whats teh excercise? *and gazhole il do that thanks*



No problems, just try stuff out. I've done pullups with the dumbell in between my lower legs aswell.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 12, 2008)

danny81 said:


> what about pinching DB between feet



Yup.  Do that.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 12, 2008)

iightthanks uys


----------

